# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  Paltalk HowToo

## DebX

Paltalk HowToo 

 1.Wine installieren zu finden bei http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/wine.html?hl=com&cx=0 

 2.Paltalk installieren zu finden unter www.paltalk.com 
 Pltalk in der Shell mit wine pal_install.exe starten. Bei der Installation alles bejahen, dann scheint Paltalk eingefroren zu sein und in der Shell meint er immer nach einem NET suchen zu müssen. Dies zeigt das der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist die Installation abzubrechen. Alles schließen um dann zu Punkt 4 zu wechseln. 

 3.Diese 4 DLL´s Downloaden: comctl32, commctrl, riched20 und riched32 
 zu finden auch unter www.dll-files.com 

 4.Diese Dll´s entpacken, und in diese Verzeichnisse einfügen: 
 im .wine Verzeichniss einmal alle ins .wine/fake_windows/Windows/System 
 dann im selben Verzeichniss ins /System32 UND 
 in das .wine/fake_windows/Paltalk verzeichnis kopieren. 

 5.Paltalk starten sich freuen. 

 Das ganze wurde auf einem SuSE 8.2 mit hauseigenem Wine (was halt      standartmäßig dabei ist) mit Erfolg durchgeführt. Sprich funktioniert alles wie in der W$ Umgebung.     

 d Bockehaamer

*edit: Das ganze habe ich mit Erfolg auch unter SuSE 9.0 getestet.

----------


## DebX

Es gibt wieder was neues.

Im laufe der Zeit bin ich aus verschiedenen Gründen weg von SuSe und bei Debian gelandet wo ich auch bleiben werde.

Ich habe es geschafft Paltalk unter Debian zum laufen zu bewegen.

Bitte wie folgt vorgehen. Zunächst unter Paltalk.com die aktuelle Version runterladen.

Dann bitte in der Konsole als User mit  :~$ wine paltalk.exe installieren.

Als nächstes bitte in die Konsole :~$ winecfg eingeben.

Nun unter dem Reiter Bibliotheken folgende 2 Einträge hinzufügen: msxml3 und d3dx9_36

Jetzt im Gnome Anwendungen Menü wine/Programme/Paltalkscene/Paltalkscene anklicken.

Es sollte jetzt starten.

Erfolgreich Getestet habe ich das Login in einen Raum. Sowie das hören und schreiben sei es untereinander oder im Chatraum selber. Was ich nicht getestet habe ist die Microfonie, Video und die Zusatzoptionen wie ICQ MSN usw..

*Versionen:*

_wine 0.9.58

Kernel Vanilla 2.6.24.4

Gnome 2.22

Paltalk 9.2 Build 236_

----------

